# Teeth tartar providing clues to archaeologists



## Montero (Nov 16, 2020)

One of those pop up articles. What it said in the title. Excellent article.








						Why a Medieval Woman Had Lapis Lazuli Hidden in Her Teeth
					

An analysis of dental plaque illuminates the forgotten history of female scribes.




					getpocket.com


----------



## The Judge (Nov 16, 2020)

Ha! I've just read that very article!  Fascinating stuff.


----------

